# Best way to get Co2?



## bizerkleygrower (Jun 7, 2008)

i have 5 plants in an ebb and flow hydro system under a 400HPS and 9 in soil under a 1000 MH/HPS- currently using the MH.  I spray them with seltzer water to get some Co2 but i dont think its enough.  is there a less expensive alternative to dropping $400 on a Co2 tank, regulator, etc.? Thanks. Happy Growing!


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 7, 2008)

If you do not mind the heat, you can use a profane burner and if you don't mind the ineffectivity, you can also use baking soda & droplet method.


----------



## Bleek187 (Jun 7, 2008)

everybodys gonna try to tell you crazy ways to get co2.. and you can try them.. but when it comes down 2 it.. tank and regulator is the only real way to get controled co2 to your plants.. all the other ways will fall short..

the plant obsorbes the carbon out of the co2, more carbon = more growth @ yeald... 1500 ppm = ideal amount of co2.... the average amount in the air is around 300 ppm...So you can see how do it yourself co2 setups are just not even gonna be worth the time...  Warmer temps are also needed with higher co2, 80 - 85 F  plus an extra 30w of light per sqft

i saw a co2 setup with a tank, regulator and a electric valve on a timer.. the guy opend the valve and watchd the ppm untill it was at 1500 over the entire grow room and closed it... he timed it from open to close and then set his timer to open the valve for that long 3 times a day... at the same time the room was filling with co2 the exaust fans were cut off... then after awhile they cut back on to air it out before the next cycle.. perfect co2 setup


----------



## lyfr (Jun 7, 2008)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> everybodys gonna try to tell you crazy ways to get co2.. and you can try them.. but when it comes down 2 it.. tank and regulator is the only real way to get controled co2 to your plants.. all the other ways will fall short..
> 
> the plant obsorbes the carbon out of the co2, more carbon = more growth @ yeald... 1500 ppm = ideal amount of co2.... the average amount in the air is around 300 ppm...So you can see how do it yourself co2 setups are just not even gonna be worth the time... Warmer temps are also needed with higher co2, 80 - 85 F plus an extra 30w of light per sqft
> 
> i saw a co2 setup with a tank, regulator and a electric valve on a timer.. the guy opend the valve and watchd the ppm untill it was at 1500 over the entire grow room and closed it... he timed it from open to close and then set his timer to open the valve for that long 3 times a day... at the same time the room was filling with co2 the exaust fans were cut off... then after awhile they cut back on to air it out before the next cycle.. perfect co2 setup


:yeahthat: everything i've read about co2/experiences leads me to believe if you must use co2 you gotta get the proper set-up($$$) or you'll just get a headache that is ineffective.


----------



## Hick (Jun 8, 2008)

bizerkleygrower said:
			
		

> i have 5 plants in an ebb and flow hydro system under a 400HPS and 9 in soil under a 1000 MH/HPS- currently using the MH.  I spray them with seltzer water to get some Co2 but i dont think its enough.  is there a less expensive alternative to dropping $400 on a Co2 tank, regulator, etc.? Thanks. Happy Growing!



Proper ventilation...


----------



## Lavey (Jun 11, 2008)

what about that co2 boost stuff? its organic and comes in a bucket with a replaceable pump. im thinkng of using this stuff, instead of dropping close to a grand you can get this setup for like 150-175 dollars..


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jun 11, 2008)

Proper ventilation will do the trick for growing great weed. But if you want to increase those yields you have to drop a little cash on the tank/reg set up to deliver the proper amounts of co2 to your environment. And they don't all cost $400. I've found some nice regulators on ebay for $60-80. The tanks will vary in cost depending on the size of the tank you get. For my application a small 2-5lb tank is perfect and I've seen them starting at $40. So for 100-120 dollars I can have a nice regulated co2 delivery system. Well worth it if you ask me.


----------



## Lavey (Jun 11, 2008)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> Proper ventilation will do the trick for growing great weed. But if you want to increase those yields you have to drop a little cash on the tank/reg set up to deliver the proper amounts of co2 to your environment. And they don't all cost $400. I've found some nice regulators on ebay for $60-80. The tanks will vary in cost depending on the size of the tank you get. For my application a small 2-5lb tank is perfect and I've seen them starting at $40. So for 100-120 dollars I can have a nice regulated co2 delivery system. Well worth it if you ask me.


 
that sounds like a better idea.. im finna look into that right now


----------



## pussum (Jun 13, 2008)

First off, unless you want to spend big dollars on a proper set up you should just focus on proper ventilation. Other than that the cheapest way I know of is good old vinegar and baking soda or fermented sugar water. 

Really though, the added Co2 isn't going to do much for you without consistency which, again, is why you should just focus on being consistent with proper ventilation. It is way cheaper and just as effective.


----------

